# ID card or state License



## stuuie (Aug 16, 2011)

I am currently in FL on a B2 visa cohabiting with my partner - obviously I can't obtain an SSN number but can I get a state issued ID card or driving license ? 

Thanks

Stu


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

stuuie said:


> I am currently in FL on a B2 visa cohabiting with my partner - obviously I can't obtain an SSN number but can I get a state issued ID card or driving license ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Stu


You can get a FL license for the duration of your I94. 
Official Website Florida Department of Highway Safety and Motor Vehicles


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

stuuie said:


> I am currently in FL on a B2 visa cohabiting with my partner - obviously I can't obtain an SSN number but can I get a state issued ID card or driving license ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Stu



Noo you cannot 
you are required to have a SSN since 2010


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> Noo you cannot
> you are required to have a SSN since 2010


Unless I am mistaken proof of SS# is required when issued. Gather Go Get the FLORiDA Card: Your FloridaCard Checklist


----------



## Pinkjellybean (Aug 5, 2011)

Davis1 said:


> Noo you cannot
> you are required to have a SSN since 2010


That is rubbish! I have a FL DL which I got earlier this year without a SSN as I am on a H4 visa. The FL DMV has a list of visas which are entitled to DL's including those who are not entitled to SSN's. 

To the OP, ring the FL DMV, they are very helpful. Also the driving tests are very easy


----------



## hutais (Jul 2, 2010)

Here in NYS you need a SSN# so FL but be easier


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Pinkjellybean said:


> That is rubbish! I have a FL DL which I got earlier this year without a SSN as I am on a H4 visa. The FL DMV has a list of visas which are entitled to DL's including those who are not entitled to SSN's.
> 
> To the OP, ring the FL DMV, they are very helpful. Also the driving tests are very easy


the OP is on a B-2 tourist visa not an H-4


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Pinkjellybean said:


> That is rubbish! I have a FL DL which I got earlier this year without a SSN as I am on a H4 visa. The FL DMV has a list of visas which are entitled to DL's including those who are not entitled to SSN's.
> 
> To the OP, ring the FL DMV, they are very helpful. Also the driving tests are very easy


the OP is on a B-2 tourist visa 
not an H-4... totally different thing


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> the OP is on a B-2 tourist visa
> not an H-4... totally different thing


Friends just got their DLs in FL as they do every year (once even for a full year not I94) - on B2. The same in TX. Read the requirements on FL DMW's site.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

twostep said:


> Friends just got their DLs in FL as they do every year (once even for a full year not I94) - on B2. The same in TX. Read the requirements on FL DMW's site.


 I live in Fl for 20 years I handle the affairs of 20 UK snowbirds using B-2
there licenses were all revoked in 2010,,, it was a news item at the time 

read the statute 
- Chapter 322 - 2012 Florida Statutes - The Florida Senate


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

twostep said:


> Friends just got their DLs in FL as they do every year (once even for a full year not I94) - on B2. The same in TX. Read the requirements on FL DMW's site.


 I live in Fl for 20 years I handle the affairs of 20 UK snowbirds using B-2
there licenses were all revoked in 2010,,, it was a news item at the time 

read the statute 
- Chapter 322 - 2012 Florida Statutes - The Florida Senate

it was all part of the real id act ...

For Non-Citizens:
Valid, unexpired Permanent Resident Card – I-551 for Lawful Permanent Residents 
Valid Passport for non-immigrants except for asylum applicants and refugees 
Other government issued document showing your full name 
Department of Homeland Security document showing proof of lawful presence 
If your name has changed by marriage/divorce, you must have your name changed on your Citizen and Immigration Services (CIS) documents. 
Both Citizens and Non-Citizens will need to bring:

Your Social Security Card or proof of your social security number. 
A list of documents that provide proof of the social security number can be found on our website at:
Gather Go Get the FLORiDA Card: Index 
Two documents that show your principal residence 
A list of these kinds of documents can be found on our website at: Gather Go Get the FLORiDA Card: Index


----------



## aameen (Oct 4, 2012)

A B1/B2 visa is for short visits for business or tourism, not for residency. So it might be difficult for you to get either of the things you want. You will have to explain both to DMV and to SS why you need them for a visit of a few weeks during which you can still use your foreign driver's license and you can't legally work.


----------

